# '04 Frontier or wait for '05?



## NattyBumppo (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm considering (very strongly) trading in my 2001 F150 4by for a new Frontier long bed crew cab. I had a '93 Pathfinder and the wife now has a new '03 Pathfinder and it reminded me just how much I liked the Nissan truck offerings. I'm sad to admit the build quality on the Ford is not even near the level of the Nissans.

So what's the buzz on the '05 Frontier? Worh the wait or would it be wiser to take advantage of some savings offered to buy the last year of a model line?

Natty


----------



## jhromy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a 02 Explorer and Im planning on selling it when the 05 pathfinders come out, I love the new design of them, although I also like the design they have now, I just prefer the 05. The sales guy said he expects the new Pathfinder and Frontier to be out in Sept. So I'm counting down the months....have you given the Titan a look???


----------



## NattyBumppo (Nov 5, 2003)

jhromy said:


> I have a 02 Explorer and Im planning on selling it when the 05 pathfinders come out, I love the new design of them, although I also like the design they have now, I just prefer the 05. The sales guy said he expects the new Pathfinder and Frontier to be out in Sept. So I'm counting down the months....have you given the Titan a look???


Yes, I saw the Titan when we picked up the wife's Pathfinder. To be honest, I really don't care for the looks. Engine and drivetrain are outstanding (at least on paper) but I have to like the looks of something I drive and the Titan would be my last pick of any full size truck. Plus, a major reason for possibly ditching the F150 is that I simply don't need the full size truck. 75% of the time I'm hauling air and the other 25% is nothing more than a muddy lab (duck hunting), canoe and various other fishing/hunting gear. Of course the usual home improvement type stuff but not anything that a Frontier couldn't easily handle.


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

if you can hold out a little longer I would wait for the 05. It's not that the current truck isn't good (I love my 03)... it's just the 05 is so much better and that new 4.0 V6 is going to perform a whole lot better than the S/C 3.3. As for the titan I didn't like the looks at first but they are growing on me... I didn't necessarily want one till I drove one! after you drive the titan you won't want anything else unless that frontier is just like a downsized version of it (which it's supposed to be)!

Later,


----------



## jhromy (Jan 23, 2004)

natty what part of NJ are you from??? Im from bayonne nj.


----------



## NattyBumppo (Nov 5, 2003)

From the hills of Sussex County, near Waterloo Village (where 4wd is a necessity, not a luxury). 

Do you do any wheelin' with your Frontier?


----------



## scotty (Feb 2, 2004)

I like the way the new 2005 Nissan Frontier looks (someone had a pic/link on this site) but it just looks too much like the Titan to me. I like that look, but I just like the way the older Frotniers look better (2001 and up.) I have a 2004 Frontier Desert Runner and actually I like the way the 2001 Desert Runner looks better than the 2004. The 2001 had the silver fender flares while the 2004 Desert Runner is all black all the way around. I had a problem with the dealership buying the 2001 Desert Runner so I just said forget it and got the new 2004. Another thing with the 2005 Frontier.....It seems like all the time when there is a new design in building the engine (such as the 2005 Frontier) it always takes a few years to "work-out" the problems with the new engine design. I would save the money and get the 2004 Frontier. They both look good, but Nissan has been working on the older Frontier engine designs for several years now. They should have all the "quirks" figured out with the older Frontiers.


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

yeah but the new engine is just an enlarged version of the VQ line (3.0,3.3,3.5) so they more than likely won't have any bugs with it since they've had more than a decade to work out the kinks on the VQ line of engines. I like the way my frontier looks but there are just small things that I think look much better on the 05, like how the 05 looks more proportionate, how there isn't so much bed hanging behind the rear wheels(ext cabs), the come back of some chrome instead of that dull grey and light silver, and how the interior looks even more upscale, although I think nissan already had the best looking and feeling interior of the small pickups. And I love my truck but the 3.3 with only 180 hp is a dog!!! it pulls pretty good when pulling a load but you definitely can't get in a hurry unloaded or loaded and especially when driving through the mountains... that 4.0 and 5spd auto should feel like a vette compared to my 3.3. just my two cents!

Later,


----------



## scotty (Feb 2, 2004)

hey, what's up black knight. yeah, looks are all in opinion i guess. I have only seen one pic of the 05 Fronteir and it was on this site. The color of the truck was gold which also turned me off. I like the color black........i would be interested in seeing a larger selection of the 05 Fronteirs pics. Where could I see more pics? I'm sure it's not hard to find on the net, but just thought i would ask since i'm new here. With the horsepower on the Frontiers, i just graduated from a 92 Ford Ranger to this new Desert Runner..........this truck feels like a Porsch to me! lol! The only thing I haul is a mountain bike though. I did drive a 2001 Desert Runner for two weeks and it seemed much faster than my new truck. Maybe it was becuae the 01 Fronteier was already broken in........that 2001 caught 3rd gear where as my 04 will not.


----------



## jhromy (Jan 23, 2004)

nappy i dont have the frontier, currently i have a Ford Explorer but ill be getting the pathfinder when it gets released


----------



## 2fastdre (Apr 3, 2003)

scotty said:


> i would be interested in seeing a larger selection of the 05 Fronteirs pics. Where could I see more pics? I'm sure it's not hard to find on the net, but just thought i would ask since i'm new here.


Scotty,

You can go here 
2005 Pictures 
and see more 2005 Frontier (King and Crew), Pathfinder, and the freshened Altima.
I like the more spacious 2005 Crew Cab, except the gap between the cab and the bed looks too wide. I think they could do a better job at hiding that?

2FastDre.


----------



## NattyBumppo (Nov 5, 2003)

jhromy said:


> nappy i dont have the frontier, currently i have a Ford Explorer but ill be getting the pathfinder when it gets released


Oops, my bad. Got you mixed with one of the other replies.

I took a look at those pics of the new '05 and they look pretty good. A little like the Titan but not a lot. The new 4.0 is tempting. Not sure what I'll do but I am stopping by the Nissan dealer tomorrow. We'll see if he makes me an offer I can't refuse.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## 2000nssnfrontier (Feb 22, 2003)

I would wait for the 05 like others have already said the 4.0 engine is gonna be a monster. you'll regret not getting the 05, or at least I would.


----------



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

2000nssnfrontier said:


> I would wait for the 05 like others have already said the 4.0 engine is gonna be a monster. you'll regret not getting the 05, or at least I would.


2005 Nissan Frontier 
see the link above 
this is from the nissan section of a puertorican forum
even though most of you wont understand the replys you can enjoy the pics


----------



## NattyBumppo (Nov 5, 2003)

Well I've decided to wait for the '05. Every time I get behind the wheel of my wife's Pathfinder that engine puts a big  on my face. I can only imagine how a beefed up version would be in a Frontier.

Thanks for the responses gang.


----------



## jhromy (Jan 23, 2004)

you made a good choice waiting...its only a couple more months. I heard in September they will be available along with the Pathy. I know I can't wait.


----------



## FrontierShopper (Feb 24, 2004)

*Fuel Economy*

I'm a college student, and brand new forum member, looking to purchase a new Frontier. I was seriously looking at the '04, but then a few pictures of the 05' really caught my eye. I'm really tempted to wait for the new model to come out, but was wondering if anyone could tell me any drawbacks the 05' model may have. I was wondering if the new 4.0 L engine would decrease fuel economy. The 04' is listed at around 20 mpg on the highway (V6 KC 4x4). The 05' not only boasts the new engine but also the new 5 spd. auto. tansmission, which is expected to help on the fuel economy. I mean I looked up the Titan with V8 and it's listed for 18 mpg on the highway. So should the 05' fuel mileage not really differ despite the new engine. Any feedback would be great. Thank


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

the 05 will more than likely get better mpg since it is a new engine and both trannys will have an extra gear. the 3.3 doesn't get very good gas mileage especially in S/C form for how small the motor is for three reasons, it was designed in the mid 90's, works hard to pull the weight around, and the 4spd auto and 5spd manual allow that engine turn close to 3000 rpms at about 70-75mph which is way high for a truck. I have an 03 v6 auto and it actually gets great mileage for a truck in town (usually about 18) but it doesn't do much better on the highway 19.5-20.5 at about 2800 rpms (my 01 Silverado v6 I used to have got 22-23 on the highway at about 2k rpms). so more than likely the new 4.0 will probably get good mpg mainly from having more power and an extra gear. I know someone on this board was saying that there new titan actually got pretty good gas mileage even though that motor is a 5.6 v8 with gobs of power

Later,


----------



## FrontierShopper (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds great to me!! A compact truck with not only a meaner look but a meaner engine, and without compromising the fuel economy. I'm sold, and i'm deffinatly waiting until September, or December, or even spring of 05' depending on who you talk to. 

Here's something I found pretty ammusing. Last night I e-mailed a dealer in my area to ask about the arrival date of the 05' Frontiers. I got an e-mail back this morning saying that he didn't have any info. on the 05's and that he didn't think there were any changes for the new model year. I just kind of nicely told him he may want to look into the matter, since he will be selling the completely revamped model! lol


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If you want a 4 cylinder, the '04 is definitely the one to get as the KA24DE is a far beter engine than the QR25DE that will replace it. The QR has had lots fo reliability problems and is best to be avouded. The V6 however, is beter in the new one as it is from the VQ family which has proven a reliable engine family that produces decent power and economy, plus it has the advantage of being a pure Nissan design-first implemented long before the evil French Renault company came in and compromised engineering quality. The QR25DE was introduced during their reign, so it is not to be trusted, IMHO.


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> If you want a 4 cylinder, the '04 is definitely the one to get as the KA24DE is a far beter engine than the QR25DE that will replace it. The QR has had lots fo reliability problems and is best to be avouded.


I've heard the same, but don't know the details. I understand the KA engines are "closed deck" designs and the QR engine is an "open deck" design? What does that mean...and what are the specific problems with the new 2.5L? I sure do see a lot of 2.5S Altimas around here...maybe I'd see a lot more if they weren't in the dealer's shop huh? 

Thanks,


----------



## Gary 05 Fronteir (Jan 21, 2005)

*The 05 Fronteir is the best truck I hsve ever driven*

 The power in the new 4.0 is outstanding. Simply a fantastic midsize truck!


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Nissan has had first year issues with some models but most of the time the engine and trannys are great! It seems to be little annoying things that affect them most of the time with the exception of the first year altima 4 cylinders. They had a poor piston ring design as well as badly designed cats. Sometimes when shuting down the early altimas a vaccum would be created on the cat and some ceramic material entered the engine causing excessive oil consumption and many qr25s had to be replaced under warranty.
Other than that the qr seems to be a very nice 4 banger and i wouldn't be worried about purchasing a late 03 altima or newer one as well as the frontiers with the 2.5 . 
The old frontiers are good trucks and i drive a 04 but the 05 is much improved.


----------

